# Does anyone have a recipe that tastes similar to Wild Bill's Jerky?



## vikings8480 (Sep 27, 2016)

I love Wild Bill's jerky and I'm hoping that someone here will have a copy cat recipe.  I've found a few recipes online, but they are Yahoo forum answers, so I don't trust them.   I'm hoping one of the members here has a good answer for me!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 29, 2016)

Never heard of Wild Bill's...is this a small maker or a larger franchise? If it's a straight pepper and garlic jerky it shouldn't be difficult to find a close match for spices. Glad to hear you don't trust Yahoo...tons of BS gets posted there all the time.

Eric


----------



## xray (Sep 30, 2016)

I grew up on Wild Bill's. Good stuff but very salty. I usually get a 15oz vac sealed bag every year for Xmas.

I too searched for a copycat recipe, but the ingredients didn't seem right to me.  

Wild bill's has a very strong and upfront flavor of soy sauce and black pepper. I would start with those as my main ingredients. I plan on doing a lot of jerky in the fall , now that the smoker has a needle valve...so if I get the chance to experiment, I'll post the recipe.


----------



## cashxx (Dec 11, 2016)

Would like to find the Wild Bills copycat recipe as well!  I think it's the best beef jerky, but so darn expensive!  

I've been buying DamnGoodJerky the past few years, you can catch sales with 40% off or 50% off on Black Friday or save on getting some in the discounted section that is about to expire.  But 14oz for about $8 are pretty good prices!  Peppered, Original Hickory, BBQ, Sweet and Spicy are good!


----------

